# Connecting Zoom Audio with macOS Big Sur



## stephanieee (Jan 11, 2021)

I just upgraded my mac to Big Sur,  I tried to use the program iShowU to connect my zoom audio (after doing a screen capture) to OBS- except I found that iShowU is only compatible with Catalina. 
Anyone know of any other program that is compatible with Big Sur? Or another way I can connect the zoom audio to OBS?

I tried to install iShowU, but the installation would never fully install since it is not compatible with my Mac.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dadotres (Jan 11, 2021)

You can connect the audio with virtual audio cable:





						VB-Audio Virtual Apps
					

VB-Audio Virtual Cable and App's




					vb-audio.com
				



Or
NDI audio tools








						NDI Tools | NDI.tv
					

Get Free NDI, Network Device Interface, applications to easily transition to video over IP.




					ndi.tv
				



Both free and working fine
Hope this helps, it works for me with big sur on M1


----------



## Tangential (Jan 12, 2021)

The previous poster is correct. If all you need is to connect your OBS audio out to Zoom VB Cable is easy and free. I needed to bring some other audio so I bought their (almost free) package that gave me several virtual cables. If you need to do complex things with them then you set them up inside of the MIDI settings.


----------



## jshingler (Feb 6, 2021)

This might help, ... I did a blog post on how I used Virtual Cables between OBS and Zoom / Teams.








						Obs Virtual Cables
					

Send OBS Sound to Zoom and Teams




					jshingler.github.io
				




Jim


----------

